# Steam mobile Gamekey's aktivieren / mit handyinternet bei steam einloggen?



## Rapolution (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo, ich habe 2 Fragen zu Steam.

1. Wie kann ich mit der Steam app auf dem Handy einen Spieleschlüssel aktivieren oder ist das nicht möglich?

2. Kann man sich irgendwie mit langsamem Handy internet (ca. 6,4 kb/s) bei Steam einloggen, also am PC bzw. im Internetbrowser? Wenn ja, wie? Weil bei mir kann ich im Browser dann zwar auf Anmelden drücken, aber es passiert nichts und es lädt auch nicht, egal wie lange ich warte und wenn ich bei Steam auf dem Desktop versuche mich anzumelden, dann wartet man so 1 min ca. und dann steht da, das Steam nichtmehr reagiert.

MFG Rapolution


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich es weiß ist es mit der App oder Browser (auch mit der Desktop Version der Website) nur möglich Spiele direkt bei Steam zu kaufen. Aktivieren von CD-Keys geht meines wissens momentan nur unter Windows, Mac OS X und Linux.

Also 6,4kb/s , glaube hab mittlerweile auch so viel mit gedrosselten Inet, ich kann mit der Geschwindichkeit mich in der Steam App Einloggen, aber fliege öfter raus ("Nicht mit Steam verbunden", mann muss sich also wieder neu Anmelden). Chatten über Steam App oder gTalk kann ich mit gedrosselten Inet nur noch machen. Browser oder Social Network funktionieren bei mir nicht mit gedrosselten Internet.


----------



## Rapolution (17. Februar 2013)

Okay danke, aber zu dem 2ten Teil deiner Antwort hätt ich noch etwas zu sagen. Da geht es mir eigentlich nicht um die Steam-App, sondern um das Einloggen bei Steam auf dem PC_Desktop. Um Chatten geht es mir auch nicht wirklich, eigentlich hauptsächlich ums Aktivieren von Keys, nicht Kaufen.

Aber sonst erstmal danke


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Februar 2013)

Also mit 6,4kb/s am PC kannst du vergessen. Handy App würde evt. gehen mehr nicht. Keys aktivieren geht also nicht.


----------



## Rapolution (17. Februar 2013)

Hmm okay danke, dann werde ich wohl immer bis zum 10. Jeden Monat warten, da ich da immer 200mb Datenvolumen bekomme, dir aber oft leider zwischen 1 und 4 Tagen aufgebraucht sind.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Februar 2013)

Du könntest dir doch eineNetzclub Sim bestellen, kostet nix, mit der hast 100mb Hidg Speed, danach gedrosselt. Kostet aber nix. Dann hast 100mb mehr, musst nur Sim tauschen und bekommst ein wenig Werbung per SMS.


----------



## Rapolution (17. Februar 2013)

Hmm Ne, so oft aktiviere und so ich ja nicht bei Steam.aber danke


----------

